

A Net Neutrality Case Study - okeumeni
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/10/a-net-neutrality-case-study.html

======
pshapiro
This connection with net neutrality occurred to me when I heard about this row
between Fox and CableVision a few days ago too.

Well... anyway, even if they aren't connected issues, the fact that
conglomerates & government have repeatedly colluded makes it difficult for
somebody my age to have good faith that they wouldn't do something like that
on purpose. Not saying they did...

------
MarinaMartin
I had trouble reading past his suggestion for a "bill of rights" for Internet
users. Real, important rights are being trampled on all the time in this
country. A "bill of rights" that guarantees the right to watch football on
your computer insults and minimizes our actual rights.

------
InclinedPlane
This seems unrelated to net neutrality. In this case the ISP isn't restricting
or preferring any content on its network, rather a content provider is
discriminating based on ISP.

~~~
mwsherman
That's correct. Fred seems to be arguing for "Content Neutrality", which is to
say that any publisher must make all their content available to anyone.

~~~
fredwilson
no i am not

if i subscribe/pay for content, i don't want some ISP blocking it because they
are in a spat with the content owner

~~~
InclinedPlane
Is that what's happening? It seems like in this case it's the content provider
who's blocking access based on ISP. Would any net neutrality law protect
against this? Should it?

